# Comment récupérer le nom de la 'current application' dans laquelle je suis ?



## Filou53 (11 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour.

J'aimerais pouvoir récupérer le nom de la 'current application' dans laquelle je suis.
Est-ce qu'un script permetrrait de faire cela ?
J'y arrive via Keyboard Maestro mais j'aimerais une solution 'gratuite' car c'est pour mettre en place chez un ami qui ne dispose pas de cette application ...
Merci


----------



## Garkam (13 Novembre 2020)

Salut,
MacG a fait un article sur Focus qui pourrait t'intéressé MacG Focus


----------



## Filou53 (13 Novembre 2020)

@Garkam 
Merci à toi.
Pour être plus précis, ce que j'aimerais, c'est pouvoir récupérer le nom de l'appli dans une variable exploitable par Applescript ...


----------



## Garkam (13 Novembre 2020)

Filou53 a dit:


> @Garkam
> Merci à toi.
> Pour être plus précis, ce que j'aimerais, c'est pouvoir récupérer le nom de l'appli dans une variable exploitable par Applescript ...


Ah Ok autant pour moi, si c'est juste la commande pour récupérer le nom de l'app qui a le focus :

```
tell application "System Events"
    repeat
        set appActive to displayed name of first process whose frontmost is true
        log appActive
        delay 3
    end repeat
end tell
```

Voilà un exemple dans une boucle infinie


----------



## Filou53 (13 Novembre 2020)

@Garkam 

Cela devrait convenir...
Merci à toi (bis)


----------

